# Is it because he is a GSD???



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I took Cisco for a long walk around the lake near my house yesterday. The lake was packed with people walking, jogging, cycling, etc., being the little social butterfly that he is, Cisco wanted to greet everyone!!  I had a hard time walking and trying to keep him away from people. Out of all the people we came across, only TWO wanted to stop and pet him, everyone else was getting out of the way and giving us this weird look  even when Cisco's whole body was waddling the entire time out of excitement.  My poor boy was probably wondering why no one wanted to say hello to him.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwwww

I would stop and ask to pet him


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I think folks are influenced by their perception of what a GSD is, but I think the most significant issue is the typical pet owner who has an aggressive dog (of any breed), and still allows it to approach the general public...normally on a flexi leash. Folks have been put at risk too often by irresponsible pet owners....so the public tends to be stand-offish.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It has to be because he is a GSD. I have a contractor who has been coming out to work on my house. Last time he was there I had an Aussie and a Golden Retriever. He never said a word about the dogs - although I did crate them when they were working. 

The same contractor came out to give me a bid on Saturday and he told me that he won't send out his guys unless the Shepherd is locked up. Hondo wasn't even barking at him. Crazy. I would do it anyway, but he was really worried about him. 

BTW -the contractors are working outside my house, and I put Hondo in a crate right by the sliding glass door...so they could see him...hee hee hee.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I found out very quickly after getting our GSD that not everyone is fond of them.
When I have my boy out (5 months) I have noticed people cross the street/park path or tell their kids to get back. Mine is always walking nicely on his leash. I always appreciate those people who do ask if they can pet him vs the ones you have to stop because they just reach out without asking. I also think what W. Oliver said is true. 

Of course I can't resist asking to pet or comment on another German Shepherd because I know they are awesome!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

see, my experience is different. everyone wants to pet our beauty queen and say hello. but she wants nothing to do with them so I have to turn them down constantly.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have gotten the opposite reaction. It is the rare time when I am out walking Willow when someone doesn't come up and ask to pet her.....even the kids in the neighborhood. All my neighbors love her and are constantly asking me for updates on how she is doing. We went hiking on a trail Sunday and while most people were biking/running I still got comments as they went by on how good she was and, of course, how pretty she is!
Oh and just last week some boy offered me his dog AND $50 for Willow. It cracked me up.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> ... everyone else was getting out of the way and giving us this weird look


Pull that leg out of his mouth and try it again…


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had both reactions with our 2 1/2 yo male GSD - some folks stop and want to pet him and others cross the street. Nicest one was when 3 young boys came by us as I was out training him in front of the house. They actually asked if they could pet my "Police dog".

Of course, Baron just loved having 3 kids pet him. He generally is not the aloof GSD called for in the standard - he just likes people! Most people - some of the more strange appearing ones he has been known to bark at!

But then some people actually cross the street so as not to have to get too close to him ( even as a puppy! this happened)


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had such mixed reactions too. One time while walking my then 7 yo GSD all black I had a drunk grab him from behind and hug him, thank God he didn't react! But I let the guy have it, what an idiot to approach a dog from behind like that. Mostly people and kids ran for cover never mind he was perfectly aloof and could care less who came around.
With our new pup we are taking him out and people look first then figure out he is a puppy and they pet him, he lets them but he is a little aloof too. He is not an in your face pet me love me pup except with us, with everyone else he is very polite and happy but not over the top.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

squerly said:


> Pull that leg out of his mouth and try it again…


 :rofl: 
Post should have come with a warning. Keyboard now needs to be washed.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

It's because they are GSD's !!! :laugh:

My son and his GF took DJ to PetsMart last week just to browse around for a new DJ toy ..... My son told me when they got back, people would freeze in their tracks when he came around a corner with DJ on the short halter clip and beat a wide path around him in the aisles. No one asked to pet him ....

One would not think that would happen in PetsMart ....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

People seem to be drawn to Harley (avatar) but shy away from our female. 
Annie is a longcoat and white, so first we have to explain that yes, she is a shepherd and yes, we know she doesn't really look like one. 
If she's not perfectly groomed she can get a scraggly wolfy look about her...the tongue always hanging out and the pacing back and forth don't help her cause. 

Very few people will approach her which is sad, I feel bad for her sometimes. (mother's instinct, lol) She's actually a sweet dog.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup, because he is GSD.

I've had both reactions, but the ones that touch me the most are the compliments I get on her good behaviour. Sure, she can look scary to people who do not like/trust the breed, and this has notthing to do with me. People have fears and it's not up to me to help them overcome them, but it is up to me to make sure my dog does not add to their fears.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont get alot of requests to pet Sinister or Rogue.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont get alot of requests to pet Sinister or Rogue.


With names like Sinister and Rogue who cares what they look like, I wouldn't pet'em either !!! .... :laugh: JK' ing LaRen, they're a fine lookin twosome !


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

haha GSD!! my dog is 23 " and 50 pounds, submissive ass heck! and people stray from her haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i get both reactions but it depends on the dog i'm walking! Riley is this big old black beast of a dog so people tend to stay away from him. Except the kids. They see him coming down the street and they line up to love on him. Riley gets all wiggly and excited when he see's someone he likes. Zena was your typical aloof girl but she was a big beast of a dog too. She loved kids but could care less about anyone else. Shelby is a big chicken but getting better. She's more than happy to give kisses. She's a smaller girl and people seem more afraid of her! Shasta at 4 months old is already very aloof and could care less about people. I've had a couple people tell me to get rid of her because hybrids are dangerous! Shasta is a sable! I just laughed and kept walking.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stogey said:


> With names like Sinister and Rogue who cares what they look like, I wouldn't pet'em either !!! .... :laugh: JK' ing LaRen, they're a fine lookin twosome !


hahahaha!

I dont even have a chance to tell them their names! They are already down the street!

Sinister is 28' at the shoulder and weighs 80 pounds

Rogue is 26' at the shoulder and weighs about 70 pounds

I would probably avoid them too if I didn't know them. :wild:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> hahahaha!
> 
> I dont even have a chance to tell them their names! They are already down the street!
> 
> ...


 
i saw the most beautiful german shepherd the other day! he was sooooo tall!!! he was the tallest german shepherd ive ever seen, as tall as a great dane or goodness sake, and i just gooed and awwed all over him haha,, i do not know why, but ive never been affraid of a dog in my life haha


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Since My Jake's other ear came up over a month ago I get less and less people asking to pet him. He is getting BIG and I am trying to practice sitting politely for petting which has become very hard because we never get asked anymore and he is only 6 months. Sometimes staff at Petsmart will ask but sometimes they act like boobs and don't wait for him to sit or they get him all excited which is backpedaling the reason why I am there in the first place....(sigh)....


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Since My Jake's other ear came up over a month ago I get less and less people asking to pet him. He is getting BIG and I am trying to practice sitting politely for petting which has become very hard because we never get asked anymore and he is only 6 months. Sometimes staff at Petsmart will ask but sometimes they act like boobs and don't wait for him to sit or they get him all excited which is backpedaling the reason why I am there in the first place....(sigh)....


hahah!! im sorry to here they act like that but ive never herd any one use the word boob but me,, but im totally in the same place! i try to get in a sit stay but there either walk way around so i dont get any training, or they come up in a high piched voice "oooo look a minni winni german shwepherd!! awww" and there goes the training, right down the tolite :/


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I get mixed reactions with Bison. Some people are afraid and won't approach, some ask if he is ok, some just walk up ask to pet him. All are disappointed when he completely ignores them and merely tolerates the petting.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Ruthie said:


> I get mixed reactions with Bison. Some people are afraid and won't approach, some ask if he is ok, some just walk up ask to pet him. All are disappointed when he completely ignores them and merely tolerates the petting.


lucky my dogs a nut! shes always waging her whole body when people pet her! bursting with energy!! haha


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

shilorio said:


> i saw the most beautiful german shepherd the other day! he was sooooo tall!!! he was the tallest german shepherd ive ever seen, as tall as a great dane or goodness sake, and i just gooed and awwed all over him haha,, i do not know why, but ive never been affraid of a dog in my life haha


Oh I wish I had pictures to share of my boy Charlie who passed a few years back. He was half Dane and half GSD. He was a big tall boy, the face, head and structure of a GSD and not quite the size of a Dane but pretty darn near.
He was one of my best !!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Stogey said:


> Oh I wish I had pictures to share of my boy Charlie who passed a few years back. He was half Dane and half GSD. He was a big tall boy, the face, head and structure of a GSD and not quite the size of a Dane but pretty darn near.
> He was one of my best !!!


lucky!! as soon as i move into my own place im getting another shepherd i will always have shepherds, cant stay away!! haha every one i see i want to take home with me!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i've found it's a love hate thing...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont get alot of requests to pet Sinister or Rogue.


I would like to officially submit my request to pet both Sinister and Rogue!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We get mixed reactions with Shadow to. When she is having a floppy ear day everyone wants to pet her, when her ears are up she is avoided at all costs. 

Hmmm, perhaps it's the ears. The ears are vicious. LOL


----------



## Iletthedogout (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always had good reactions to my GSDs. My current 4.5 month old gets a lot of positive attention and requests to pet, but he is somewhat aloof. He will greet then he lays down if the humans linger too long.
Looking at it from the other angle, I never ask to pet someone else's dog. I may have a conversation with the owner and complement the dog's demeanor or looks, but I never ask if I can pet the dog. If I am encouraged to I will but I guess I never want to be that crazy auntie that pinches the cheeks of every cute kid she sees. 

I will cross the street or make way however, I the approaching owner seems not to have control of their dog no matter the breed.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just the other day, while walking Dakota, a grandfather and granddaughter (I’m assuming) were walking towards us on the sidewalk. The granddaughter asked if she could pet my dog. I said yes & Dakota just stood there in his aloof GSD-way while being petted. The grandfather asks, “Doesn’t your dog like people?” I replied something like, “He’s a German Shepherd not a lab. He'll be polite for the pet but he's not going to clamber all over you for it” My hope is that I imparted on them that that aloofness is not unfriendliness. It’s just a GSD’s nature.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

A great socialization tool would be to visit pet friendly stores like Petsmart or Petco. The patrons are dog / animal lovers and many will likely fawn over your dog. Keep high value treats handy and let any admirers "treat", approach, and pet your dog. 

This socialization opportunity should not be overlooked. It is great for your dog and for any strangers that were prviously apprehnsive of the breed. You will be amazed at how many people you meet (especially older folk) that had shepherds in the past and will share fond memories with you.

Of course, don't force your dog on anyone and a poorly socialized dog will take numerous visits before strangers can approach. 

From my experience though, it will be rewarding for you and your dog.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Most people we meet want to pet Moo, she LOVES the attention. She is quite small and has floppy ears though! Molly never got the instruction that GSD are meant to be on the aloof side


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Its because he's a sable GSD and people think he's a wolf! :rofl:

No way could I pass adorable Cisco and not pet him and try to steal him


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

awwww! I feel sad! i am usually angry with u for posting all those beautiful pics of ur beautiful gsds but this time i truly feel bad! and yes! its prob. cause u have a gds! i get that with my foolish timid and small gsd! eg= the other day a mom yelled at her little todller= GET AWAY FROM THAT BIG DOG! I felt bad cause all Mia wanted to do was lick her and go home with her.(serves her right for being friendly!) and gsds are NOT BIG DOGS!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bellamia said:


> awwww! I feel sad! i am usually angry with u for posting all those beautiful pics of ur beautiful gsds but this time i truly feel bad! and yes! its prob. cause u have a gds! i get that with my foolish timid and small gsd! eg= the other day a mom yelled at her little todller= GET AWAY FROM THAT BIG DOG! I felt bad cause all Mia wanted to do was lick her and go home with her.(serves her right for being friendly!) and gsds are NOT BIG DOGS!!!!


 

I'm sure people are convinced when my dogs give kisses they're actually taste testing the kids. lol. Course i've also had people come around corners and stop dead in their tracks and saying things like 'DANG!!!! That's a big dog!!!!" and kind of backpedal away. Course my GSDs range in size from50 lbs up to almost 100lbs so i guess it really depends on which one of my dogs people are dealing with. Darn those dogs for being friendly! How dare they be friendly with kids!!! I mean wow! (please note the sarcasm and joking tone!!!) I just dont understand some people but i'm only afraid of Great Danes so what do i know? lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I get mixed reactions too, but mostly for Molly. When my brother was still attending the school across the street I would walk Molly over there and walk home with my brother. We sat there while we waited for him. I kept noticing some people were crossing the street and watching her as if she was going to attack them or something. She was only 6 months at the time! Sometimes people think she is so pretty. I have never really had anyone just run up and pet her, they always ask.lol.

Tanner on the other hand, has that wolfish look to him. He is such a sweetheart, but some people are just scared. I don't blame them, if I didn' know him I would be scared too, well I am used to dogs bigger than him. My friends post comments on the pictures I have of him on his facebook saying "They would hate to tick him off."lol. But I als get tons of comments on how beautiful he is.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

i get mixed reactions. once i was walking Dodger, who was walking nicely on a leash, and this lady drives down the street giving me this weird look and she turns her car around come up next to me and asks if my dog is friendly. I gave her this stunned look and said yes he's quite friendly loves everyone and everything as long as you're not a cat. She's still staring at Dodger, who's in a sit stay, like he's going to jump through the window and eat her. She tells me that there's a lot of senior citizens and small dogs around here.  what the heck is that have to do with anything. SHe drives off turns back around to go the direction she was heading in originally still staring at me like I can't control my dog who's heeling perfectly on a somewhat loose leash. Or I love the people who avoid him like the plague. This guy was walking towards me on the street and he smelled like weed and he sees that I'm walking a GSD and he jay walks and continues to walk down the other side of street and I could still smell the weed on him it was nasty and I had a headache for the rest of the day. then i get the people who think he's cool and want to pet him lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I would like to officially submit my request to pet both Sinister and Rogue!


Yes, you can pet them both. Sinister would probably end up going home with you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

as well as the breed, I think color has alot to do with it. 

95% of the people I come across, ignore masi (which is fine by her), maybe it's her demeanor, she is very aloof, and basically people do not exist other than myself or her circle of human friends. 

My aussies, everyone wants to pet the cute fuzzy girl, who is a social butterfly. 

Now when I had Sami & dodge, more people want to pet the black and tan girl, vs the all black boy,,(both were social if approached)..

A couple nites ago, I was out walking Masi with my sister and her two papillons,,a lady in a car came by with a dog in her car, she stopped past me to talk to my sister asking her about her cute little ankle biters When she left, I said "gee she didn't ask about MY dog" LOL...

I do think alot has to do with color, especially the darker dogs. Masi is rather wolfish/coyotish looking, and as I said, minds her own business, probably looks anti social so that turns people off

But how could anyone resist that cute bundle of energy CIsco????


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

JakodaCD OA said:


> But how could anyone resist that cute bundle of energy CIsco????


Beats me!!! :shrug:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Everyone always wants to pet Anna, but Anna could give a rats butt and wants nothing to do with them, so I usually have to say "she's not that into people, sorry" but if they have a dog with them, then it's game on.

I guess I can't blame her, I'd rather meet other dogs than people too!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Poor GSD's -- no love for them. 



smyke said:


> see, my experience is different. everyone wants to pet our beauty queen and say hello. but she wants nothing to do with them so I have to turn them down constantly.



Same for me! Although my girl is only 4 months old, so part of it is that she's such an adorable puppy...lol
I tell them they can pet her, but she generally would rather ignore them then go up to them to be pet.
And actually Sobacca was the same way. He'll go up to people he knows, but most of the time he'll sniff and then walk the opposite direction, or stand there and not pay any attention to the person petting him.


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sure it's way worse with other breeds, but everyone can get that reaction. I have 3 Iggies and one of them always gets a stand-off reaction. They always say "does he bite?" and I've seen parents grab their kids so they don't walk by him. He's on the big side for an Iggy, but smaller than your average dog so I don't really know why he's targeted. As far as the GSDs, do people feel like the solid blacks or sables get an even worse reaction? I'd imagine they would. I'm hoping for a solid black puppy, but people seem to be more afraid of them.


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

Mixed reation with Shadow. He is on the bigger side. He is 14 months 95Lbs and tall too. @ petsmart lot of people come and pet him and he likes it too. Outside, people say from far that he is big dog. on the whole more positive reations from people.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> as well as the breed, I think color has alot to do with it. QUOTE]
> 
> I read somewhere that black dogs are the hardest to adopt out, so I bet you're right.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> JakodaCD OA said:
> 
> 
> > as well as the breed, I think color has alot to do with it. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have people who wont even look at Riley and i have to admit that if he werent my dog i'd probably be a little imtimidated by him. He's a very large black dog. I've heard and read that black animals are harder to adopt. Something to do with the darker colors not being as "friendly". Its like a black cat crossing a superstitious persons path. I'd personally rather have a dog that a burgler cant see in the dark when he's dumb enough to enter my house! I'm a doberman and rottie fan myself! Cant wait to have my black/rust male dobie!!! I'm afraid of great danes though. i was naturally the only person this great dane didnt like and ... it just wasnt pleasant. But i do still want a great dane some day!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Black Dog Syndrome

Black dogs are my favorites. 

I have discovered a fancy collar (not leather and spiky fancy), or a silly bandanna works wonders in making an imposing dog look more approachable if that's what you want.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Black Dog Syndrome
> 
> Black dogs are my favorites.
> 
> I have discovered a fancy collar (*not leather and spiky fancy*), or a silly bandanna works wonders in making an imposing dog look more approachable if that's what you want.


Maybe that's my problem? Both Rogue and Sinister are wearing this collar


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

We have a white GSD and black GSD, people want to pet her all the time because they see her as friendly (white), they never get near the black one  he now passed and we have another blackie and I am sure it will be the same way. For some reason people are more scared of all black dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Maybe that's my problem? Both Rogue and Sinister are wearing this collar



Probably isn't helping.  :rofl: 

I got this for Nina (black - avatar) 







2" Midnight Rose-Floral Dog Collars

And I had to practically beat people off with a stick.:wild: Well, not quite, but she got approached by so many people. I am glad I didn't use it earlier when she wasn't so approachable. Kramer, also in my avatar, liked to stare people down, so I just never bothered with him. 

I've used bandannas a lot as well - most people aren't going to put something like a baby blue Hello Kitty bandanna on a dog that is not approachable. I think it triggers a "this dog is okay" response in people.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Probably isn't helping.  :rofl:
> 
> I got this for Nina (black - avatar)
> 
> ...


I am taking both dogs to the Labor Day Parade on monday, maybe I'll use your bandanna idea.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Like an experiment! 

People like patriotic ones, cartoon ones...you can go to a fabric store and then make your own. 

Probable fails would be skull and bones, motorcycle type ones, blacks/reds... 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Like an experiment!
> 
> People like patriotic ones, cartoon ones...you can go to a fabric store and then make your own.
> 
> ...


I failed Sewing in High School, so making my own is out of the question. haha

I think Rogue would look good with a light blue color. 

Maybe a green collar for Sinister


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley has a simple blue collar, Shelby has a simple red collar, Zena has a black collar and Shasta has a light pink collar. The ONLY dog people dont try to approach is Riley. hubby wont let me spend the money to get Riley a different collar that might be more friendly as he says "i dont want MY dog looking like a girl!" he's just feeling outnumbered is all... lol. I may try the bandana thing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When my shelter had the KLOS Pet Adoption Day they put bandanas on all the dogs. They all looked so darn cute.lol. The bandanas were rather bright colors so added some personality. I personally love black dogs, and absolutely LOVE black horses. On Halloween the shelter doesn't adopt out black cats, I don't know about black dogs. 

When my family and I first saw Tanner we absolutely loved the way he looked and his personality. Yes, it is hard to adopt out black animals its sad and true. I remeber a black Lab mix named Boomer, was at the shelter for a while. Total sweetheart and loved to play ball. He eventually did get adopted. There was a black cat at my shelter that was there for 2 years. She is not there anymore, so I am thinking she got adotped, I would have adopted her, but my house would like a tornado hit the place.

Tanner is rather too friendly sometimes, but people won't go near him sometimes. The kids across the street could careless what his color his, they see him and go "Doggie!" I would walk him back and forth so the kids could see him or bring him to the gate(not close where the kids can touch him) so the kids can see him. They just stand there with the biggest smiles on their faces, its so cute. I will walk him past the elementary school when the kids get out, and the kids line up to pet him or gather around. Tanner loves kids and the attention, and the kids love him. The kids or parents ask most of the time if they could pet him. Some kids even hug him.:wub: One girl called him "Mr. Teddy Bear" because he is so sweet and soft like a Teddy Bear.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> One girl called him "Mr. Teddy Bear" because he is so sweet and soft like a Teddy Bear.


awwwww how cute. Mr Teddy Bear awwww


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> When my shelter had the KLOS Pet Adoption Day they put bandanas on all the dogs. They all looked so darn cute.lol. The bandanas were rather bright colors so added some personality. I personally love black dogs, and absolutely LOVE black horses. On Halloween the shelter doesn't adopt out black cats, I don't know about black dogs.
> 
> When my family and I first saw Tanner we absolutely loved the way he looked and his personality. Yes, it is hard to adopt out black animals its sad and true. I remeber a black Lab mix named Boomer, was at the shelter for a while. Total sweetheart and loved to play ball. He eventually did get adopted. There was a black cat at my shelter that was there for 2 years. She is not there anymore, so I am thinking she got adotped, I would have adopted her, but my house would like a tornado hit the place.
> 
> Tanner is rather too friendly sometimes, but people won't go near him sometimes. The kids across the street could careless what his color his, they see him and go "Doggie!" I would walk him back and forth so the kids could see him or bring him to the gate(not close where the kids can touch him) so the kids can see him. They just stand there with the biggest smiles on their faces, its so cute. I will walk him past the elementary school when the kids get out, and the kids line up to pet him or gather around. Tanner loves kids and the attention, and the kids love him. The kids or parents ask most of the time if they could pet him. Some kids even hug him.:wub: One girl called him "Mr. Teddy Bear" because he is so sweet and soft like a Teddy Bear.


 


the shelter back home doesnt adopt out ANY black animals on halloween or the week of halloween. I think the no black cat adoptions on halloween is a nationwide thing. its a good idea. Halloween was the only day of the year my mom would NEVER let her two black cats outside to play despite having the area totally fenced off so they couldnt run off. (not that they would! they knew where the good food was! lol).

That is very sweet!!!! We have a kid down the street who whenever i walk Riley or Shelby, she just hugs them head on. Riley tolerates it because our kids do it and he's getting attention. Shelby seems to just go off to another world when we're on a walk so i'm sure she doesnt even know whats going on so long as she's outside.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

People rarely ask to pet Skylar. And when they do, they tell me they have/had shepherds of their own, or just love them.  It's okay though, because she'd rather ignore everyone, unless they have a dog with them :wild:


----------



## perseuslove (Sep 3, 2010)

*Not a bad thing*

I have found that GSD are very intimidating to many people even at 4 months old our percy scares away quite a lot of people. The way I look at it is his reputation scares away only the ignorant people who don't truly understand them and this is not always bad.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Stogey, you think that wouldn't happen in Petsmart because you're confused. It's Pet's Mart, not Pet Smart. teehee. 

I get a very mixed reaction. I've had people half a block away tell me to "keep that wolf away from me" or "don't let that wolf get me." Men who look like stereotypical football players will cross the street at the site of my 60lbs of furry fury. Although, one of these same guys did ring my doorbell to tell me my "dog that looks like a wolf" had gotten out. 

Other times, I've had people in cars and trucks pull over to ask where I got Lupa or if I would like to breed her. The dirtiest looks I have gotten are when I tell breeders she's spayed. I also had a guy tell me "the city needs more of those dogs on the police force" or something very similar. 

My dad is always afraid she's going to bite someone, which she won't. He was chased (probably just barked at! haha) by GSDs and Dobermans when he was a newspaper delivery boy. I stopped by my church to get Lupa some water and let her inside. I talked with some of the staff for a bit after getting her some water. A good friend of my dad's praised her behaviour. The following Sunday, after church, my dad's friend praised her to my dad, saying, "I met your daughter's dog the other day and I was just impressed with the lady!" I eat that stuff up! 

I fawn over every GSD I see. I can't help it! I love animals, but I'm stupid for a german shepherd! Especially sables.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like beg like can I can I if I see anyone with a PB GSD. I have only got to pet one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My most outgoing dog, CGC, TDI, etc, was my big black boy. He was a blanket back black and tan, nice and dark, and by four months old, people were yelling at me to keep him away. 

Nice dog. 

With my black and tan saddle back bitches, it is hard to keep the people off of them. Not only do they pet, but they kneel down and HUG them!!!! 

So I have to be selective about letting people touch. Oh, they have never taken a chunk out of anyone, but it only takes one time, and my homeowner's insurance drops me, and nobody will insure me unless I get rid of the dogs. Sooooo, I am not going out of my way to let strangers pet them. 

The sad part about this is that this attitude WILL cause more people to get bitten. And a viscious cycle is created. Maybe more like a viscious spiral. 

Folks, take your babies out and socialize them when they are itty bitty and no one is likely to take you to civil court if they get a little mouthy. Because one day they go from rolly polly puppy to miniature fanged GSD, and half the population would dispute the miniature adjective.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Aw, that makes me sad.  Poor baby Cisco!!! I'd love on him and plant a big smooch on the top of his head if I ever met him!!! You'd have to tear him away from me in order to get on with your day. 

Both of mine love people to death as well. Kato is aloof unless approached, and then he is a super friendly licker dog. Lexi loves people to death and is like Cisco, always longing to meet everyone she sees. It seriously makes her day when people comeo over to meet her. Makes me sad for them when I hear parents screaming at their kids to "get away from those big dogs." 

I do get people who want to greet them though, but that is probably since we go to the same park so much, so the "regulars" get used to seeing them there, and when they are so well behaved every time we're there, and so clearly gentle and loving with my tiny Maddie, it earns their trust. I am sure that it helps that people are kind of disarmed to see Kato playing on the playground equipment too (we only do this when it's empty, and if we see another child approaching, we walk him about 20 feet away to a bench and sit). All of the walkers seeing the big guy going down the slides and hearing the puppy yipping coming from him tends to disarm them. I see lots of indulgent smiles from people walking past when they see that. 

When we go to new places, we get all kinds of different reactions. I may have to pick up some bandanas...that's a great idea.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

We get mixed reactions. She's a pretty dog and has the lioness prance so she attracts a lot of compliments. Most people want to pet her, kids included, but she's aloof, not interested... although she will allow petting. She gets along well with 'good' dogs and tolerates misbehaving dogs very well. Her aloofness passes and she eventually warms up to new situations. Pretty much a 'standard' German Shepherd temperament if there is such a thing.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL We live in a not so nice area. We used to walk our 2 year old GSD down the "bad street" and everyone backed up. People would make comments about "That dog will tear yo' a_ _ up" or ask "Is that a K9?" They were literally terrified of what they thought was a police dog. Apparently to the people who grow up around crime, they think all GSDs must be police dogs? lol. So yeah, no one ever wanted to pet her. lol.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> everyone else was getting out of the way and giving us this weird look.


Prior to Freyja entering my life, I used to walk my Fiance's GSD, Angus, and my mother's collie, Preston, around the local park. When I would walk just Preston I would have some people run up and yell "Lassie" while others grabbed their kids and drew them away with negative remarks about how large and scary he was. When we (Preston & I) would go out with Angus, we would have more people come up to us and ask us 1) where we got him, 2) or ask if they could pet him. It seemed that more people wanted to approach them when I had the two together as opposed to just the collie. People are weird.


----------

